# My collection (pics)



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Male C. atrox




























Young albino C. atrox










C. d vegrandis


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Male S. catenatus



















C. scutulatus










T. vogeli male



















T. vogeli female


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Male S. catenatus



















C. scutulatus










T. vogeli male



















T. vogeli female


----------



## JackR (Dec 14, 2010)

That albino _C. atrox_ is bloody gorgeous!


----------



## karldellis (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice collection mate very impressive.


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

the female T. vogeli is :mf_dribble:


----------



## rainbow.ben (Dec 11, 2007)

Them vogels are quality! :2thumb: brings back some butt clenching memories :lol2:


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Sorry about the double posts. Internet and laptop playing up, so had to keep refreshing.


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice collection  Love the vegrandis .

However, that's not vogeli , i'm thinking more like albolabris . Vogeli is blue between the scales with a much sharper looking face . 
Also, it's be female 
Thanks for sharing though .. good stuff,
Al


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Can I ask how long she is ?


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Vogels Male


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Vogels Female







https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...0247179133458_612503457_7452930_7117144_n.jpg


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Al Hyde said:


> Nice collection  Love the vegrandis .
> 
> However, that's not vogeli , i'm thinking more like albolabris . Vogeli is blue between the scales with a much sharper looking face .
> Also, it's be female
> ...


I had my suspicions. They came in as 'green tree vipers'. No scientific name. Would you say both are albolabris? 



Al Hyde said:


> Can I ask how long she is ?


She's around 2ft (pos a tiny bit more), but very thin. Hasn't fed on her own for the 8 months I've cared for her. You can't see it properly in the pics, but her underside is covered in old burns, which looks like they've been there for at least a year.


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi 
Hmmm probably both Albo's .. Someone like Wolfgang Wuster would be better at telling you exactly what they are .
By the size , they sound like albolabris , Vogel females get alot larger . 

Still lovely snakes though


----------

